
Ask HN: Why aren't there any good productivity apps? - miguelrochefort
There are thousands of to-do apps. None are any good. They&#x27;re barely smarter than a sheet of paper.<p>Why?
======
pizza
using one means you've now got 2 things to avoid

------
julee04
what would make a to-do app good?

